# Errr does anyone else find that....



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

they get sore boobies mid month (possible ovulation?)? I have them today like I do when I have PMS so I checked my diary knowing it hadn't been a whole month and it's been 15 days since I started my last period. I'm a little concerned, this has never happened to me before. Anyone else? Opinions please?I'm worried my hormones are all out of whack or something.


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

Since my periods have been so messed up the past 5 years I get sore ones too. Realy sore at times. I do think it is when I-you ovulate. I never had this happen in my younger years. It is hell getting old. Kat


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Oh yes, sometimes they're very tender, especially right before my period.Jeanne


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks guys! It seems to have passed for now, however I'm pretty sure that my anti depressants are creating havoc with my hormones and they are the cause of it. I have an appointment to be checked out tomorrow.Sorry it took me so long to get back to you both. I had a crazy day yesterday and managed to pop on here for about 5 minutes over the duration of the whole day.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Happens to me too, its hard to really know whats happening or when its going to. How old are you? You could be peri-menopausal (the period BEFORE you stop getting your period). Things can be crazy, IMO its sort of like "reverse adolescence".


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Nancy I'm only 27 and there's no history of early menopause in my family. I'm starting to have a big panic attack that I might be pregnant. Have all fingers and toes crossed that I am NOT!!!


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

Screamer, are you pregnant?? Just wondering.Kat


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Nope! Thank goodness! Had a test done, my GP looked up my symptoms and it turns out that is (a very rare, always my luck) symptom of the anti deps. He has lowered my dose for now in hope that the side effects will ease up a bit but if not I'll be taken off it. YAY! I'm SO happy I'm not! (Too many already, he he).


----------

